
Still Current VW Ads in 1966's Popular Mechanics Mag - yohann305
https://books.google.com/books?id=8dMDAAAAMBAJ&lpg=PA85-IA2&ots=QRUiKu8Pcv&dq=detectron%20mac&pg=PA85-IA4#v=onepage&q=detectron%20mac&f=false
======
yohann305
Reminds me of Elon Musk's creations: They laughed at Tesla's electric car.
They laughed at SpaceX as a private space company. They are laughing at the
Boring company now...

A few videos of the laughers:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxCH_lxQ4Nk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxCH_lxQ4Nk)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56uD6Z3EIWI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56uD6Z3EIWI)

